# gentoo 2008_beta2 e XFce4

## matneo

sto provando da alcuni giorni la gentoo 2008 beta_2 premetto che sono nuovo di linux e di questa versione....volevo usare un DM diverso da kde e gnome quindi mi ero orientato su XFce, l'unico problema è che quando vado a fare emerge xfce4 nel calcolo delle dipendenze mi riporta due pacchetti bloccati che sembrano (parlo da assoluto inseperto), bloccarsi a vicenda. Qualcuno mi sa dare qualche consiglio? Può essere un bug di questa release?

Grazie a chiunque mi sappia dire qualcosa.[/b]

----------

## randomaze

 *matneo wrote:*   

> quando vado a fare emerge xfce4 nel calcolo delle dipendenze mi riporta due pacchetti bloccati che sembrano (parlo da assoluto inseperto), bloccarsi a vicenda. Qualcuno mi sa dare qualche consiglio?

 

Qualche consiglio:

 Postare l'output di emerge. Senza ci occorre la sfera di cristallo per sapere qual'é esattamente il problema

 Fare una ricerca nel forum. Forse il tuo problema é già stato riscontrato da qualcun'altro

 Fare una ricerca su bugzilla. Come sopra.

----------

## bandreabis

Altro consiglio?

Non usare livecd in _beta.

----------

## matneo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Altro consiglio?
> 
> Non usare livecd in _beta.
> ...

 

Cosa dovevo usare per installare gentoo allora?

----------

## matneo

e anche un'altra cosa è strana.....iwconfig non va, non lo trova come comando. 

che pacchetto devo installare per averlo?

----------

## Onip

```

# qfile `which iwconfig `

net-wireless/wireless-tools (/sbin/iwconfig)

# qfile `which qfile`

app-portage/portage-utils (/usr/bin/qfile)

```

----------

## matneo

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # qfile `which iwconfig `
> ...

 

risolto il problema di iwconfig grazie ad Onip.... :Smile: 

Rimane il problema di xfce4......ho guardato sia nel forum che in bugzilla ma non mi sembra di aver trovato niente di simile al mio problema (...o forse non sono un bravo cercatore...  :Sad:  )

Comunque quando faccio: 

```
 emerge xfce4 
```

mi viene restituito quanto segue:

```

....

[blocks B] sys-apps/mktemp (is blocking sys-apps/coreutils-6.10-r2)

[blocks B] >=sys-apps/coreutils-6.10 (is blocking sys-apps/mktemp-1.5)

Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be installed at the same time on the same system

...

```

Naturalmente quello che mi dice è chiaro, ma essendo nuovo di questo sistema non so che fare...

Preciso che volevo installare XFce perchè mi sembrava carino e non volevo installare ne Gnome e ne KDE (non ho problemi di prestazioni da dover utilizzare un DM leggero)..... voi secondo la vostra esperianza cosa consigliate? Lasciar perdere Xfce e scegliere uno tra Gnome e KDE? o predere in considerazione magari anche Fluxbox?

Grazie per i vostri futuri (e spero numerosi  :Smile:  ) consigli.

----------

## Onip

Hint: vai su Cerca:, metti come keywords coreutils e mktemp e scegli Forum Italiano. Il motore di ricerca del forum, infatti, cerca di default solo nei forum internazionali, se vuoi cercare in uno di quelli nazionali lo devi specificare.   :Wink: 

----------

## Lioben

Ti consiglio Gnome......... se devi usare il pc per uso domestico , non e' un DM pesante e' completo di tutte le utility  (cosa che xface non e') abbastanza veloce .........KDE secondo me non e' performante e ha un interfaccia un po' disordinata.Poi tutti i gusti sn gusti .

----------

## randomaze

 *matneo wrote:*   

> Rimane il problema di xfce4......ho guardato sia nel forum che in bugzilla ma non mi sembra di aver trovato niente di simile al mio problema (...o forse non sono un bravo cercatore...  )

 

Selezionando il forum italiano (come suggerito da onip) e scrivendo i pacchetti che hanno il block ("mktemp coreutils") ci sono quattro post. Il più chiaro è questo e la soluzione è già nel primo post  :Wink: 

----------

## matneo

Si grazie a randomaze e Onip ho trovato.... :Smile: 

rimanendo in discorso di DM e WM voi che avete sicuramente più esperienza di me che ne pensate di Fluxbox?

Non voglio di certo farmi gli affari vosri, ma personalmente cosa usate?

Uso Gentoo sul portatile e sono spesso in giro, vorrei usare poco il mouse visto che dovrei utilizzare il touchpad e non è proprio il massimo della comodità  :Smile: 

Non vorrei però rinunciare ad un desktop accativante....in rete ho visto poi che fluxbox è altamente personabilizzabile e vengono fuori dei bei dektop...

----------

## djinnZ

kde, dato che non mi sembri molto smaliziato, mi pare la soluzione più pratica ovviamente devi installare la versione splitted (volendo anche i singoli pacchetti che ti servono invece che kde-meta e senza quella fetenzia di arts), come integrazione e supporto kde e gnome (che non può fare a meno di quella ciofeca di esd per ora) essendo i DM più "antichi" pongono meno problemi.

Tanto installarlo non ti preclude la possibilità di fare qualche prova con fluxbox o con xfce.

Se intendi usare mono ti avviso che si porta dietro mezzo gnome comunque, se non vuoi brazero ma k3b ti becchi comunque le qt e c'è qualche priblema di personalizzazione dell'interfaccia senza kde etc.

Fai qualche prova con un emerge -pv sugli applicativi finali e poi se puoi fare a meno di uno dei due lo scarti.

----------

